# الى كل من يرغب فى تحويل ملف اوتوكاد الى فوتوشوب



## م حسناء (17 يناير 2008)

يارب ينال اعجبكم هذا الرابط
http://www.m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1741


----------



## م حسناء (17 يناير 2008)

http://www.m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1741


----------



## علي محمود فراج (17 يناير 2008)

*من الافضل استخدام level2*

شكرا لك اختي الكريمة علي حرصك علي نقل هذا الموضوع النافع ... و شكرا لك علي امانتك في النقل و الاشارة الي الرابط ...
و تجدين علي هذا الرابط شرح نفس الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69395.html
و يوجد فرق بين الاثنين تجدر الاشارة اليه وهو اني اشرت الي استخدام post script level 2
بدلا من post script level 1 plus
و تجدين في ال help الخاص بالاوتوكاد شرح الفرق بينهما
AutoCAD supports three levels of PostScript. Level 1 works with most devices but does not support color images and produces larger plot files than the newer PostScript levels. Level 1 Plus is for Level 1 devices that also support color images. Level 2 is for newer printers and produces smaller files and faster output on Level 2 devices. 
اي ان level 2 هو الاحدث و الاسرع و يعطي ملفات ذات حجم اصغر ..بينما level 1 هو الاقدم و لا يدعم الصور الملونة و متوافق مع عدد اكبر من الاجهزة و لكنه يعطي ملفات ذات حجم كبير و level 1 plus هو نفس level 1 و لكنه يدعم الصور الملونة ..
لذا نصحت باستخدام post script level 2


----------



## الطالبة مني (17 يناير 2008)

صباح النور ممكن اخي علي محمود فراج تشرحلي كيف يمكن تحميل الرابط


----------



## فراس فراس (18 يناير 2008)

في الواقع كنت أبحث عن هذا الموضوع 
شكرا لجهودكم وفرتم علي الكثير


----------



## محمد الشرقاوي (18 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أروى (18 يناير 2008)

مرسى جدا على الموضوع دة
كنت بدور عليه


----------



## م حسناء (18 يناير 2008)

اشكركم على مروركم


----------



## البرق الصامت (19 يناير 2008)

Thanx Alot


----------



## إكليل الورد (20 يناير 2008)

thanx 7ana2

u r the best :75:


----------



## ramzy1974 (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## مايزنر (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكوريييين كتييييير


----------



## جوجة دانية (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks to all members


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Dragon_Heart (26 يناير 2010)




----------



## eng_r_shawki (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرسى جدا على الموضوع دة
كنت بدور عليه*​


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا" لفته جميلة:80::80::80:


م حسناء قال:


> http://www.m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1741


----------



## المهندس الدرناوي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*جهد عظيم

مشكورة يعطيك العافية*​


----------

